# Solved: Outlook 2007 auto print attachment



## fast3kid (Jul 10, 2009)

I know you can create a rule in outlook to print off email automatically when it comes in from a specific address, but I get email with attachments from the same address and I need it to print off the attachment instead of or even with the body of the email. Do I need to create a custom action for this? And if so how would I go about doing that?


----------



## fast3kid (Jul 10, 2009)

Ok so I got it to work. What I did was:
1. Create a rule to auto print off the email
2. Set up outlook to print off the attachment (check box on print screen)
Now it prints the email AND the attachment.


----------

